# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Minoru Asada

## Airicist

President of The Robotics Society of Japan

Director of Asada Laboratory

er.ams.eng.osaka-u.ac.jp/asadalab/?page_id=330

Projects:

Leonardo da Vinci, android robot

----------


## Airicist

Minoru Asada Workshop On Intelligent Robotics

Uploaded on Mar 12, 2010

----------

